# My 20 year problem



## adkim132 (Jan 31, 2019)

I have had this awful leaky gas since I was about 12 so I've had it for 20 years. One day I just suddenly had leaky gas with constants worries of gas. I don't know if the thoughts came first or the symptoms. I have tried everything from hypnotherapy, spirituality, to years of taking benzodiazepines. The Benzos helped with social anxiety that resulted from the gas but nothing really helped with the actual gas. There were a couple of times I thought I figured out a way to stop it but they were probably just placebo effects. Anyways I have been seeing a pelvic floor therapist and found out that both my pelvic floor and stomach are very tight. My breathing is restricted which is linked to the anxiety and gas. I am doing stretches and breathing exercises to relax both the stomach and pelvic floor. So far I have seen 0 improvement since trying this for a couple of months.

I saw a colorectal doctor last week and found out that I have 3 large hemorrhoids! I don't know how big but he used the word large multiple times. So he put a band on just 1, which chokes the hemorrhoid and it will eventually fall off. I think it fell off by now and healing which takes up to a month. Then, I will get some tests done then immediately band the other 2. Honestly I don't feel any significant improvement but hopeful that getting rid of the other 2 will cure me of my leaky gas, or at least help me control it much better. I imagine the gas production will still occur with the anxiety but the hemorrhoids might be the cause of the leakiness. He told me that hemorrhoids untreated can be lifelong so it is possibly I've had these for the past 20 years. If not, then hopefully the tests that I will undergo will give me some answers.

Anyone heard of hemorrhoids being the cause for any cases? Thank you for any input!


----------



## foreverparanoid (Jan 27, 2019)

Did your doctor say where the hemorrhoids were? I have heard of them causing gas incontinence if one is too close to the anal opening. Almost like it prevents it from closing completely.


----------



## adkim132 (Jan 31, 2019)

No he didn't..I wish I asked. I am seeing him again on Tuesday for a manometry and to take care of the other 2 hemorrhoids.


----------



## adkim132 (Jan 31, 2019)

I had all 3 hemorrhoids removed weeks ago and still LG. For the past 4 weeks Ive been using a compound ointment that I apply around the anus and it seems to help a little. The next step my colorectal doctor is suggesting is botox. I've read about Solesta in this forum. I am not sure if that is offered here in the US. Anyone know about botox being successful for LG?


----------

